# A short wait to find out but hey ho!



## gigglebox

I find out in two days but have your guesses!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4375.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 21









IMG_4373.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## LoraLoo

Boy!


----------



## corgankidd

Looks girly to me!


----------



## krissie328

:blue:


----------



## LunaRose

:blue:


----------



## ClairAye

Boy. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## gigglebox

I think boy too, we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

:blue: can't wait to see the update:)


----------



## ikaria

I'm leaning boy!


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm going to guess boy :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Leaning boy as well...are you hoping for girl? Have fun tomorrow!! So exciting


----------



## glong88

How many weeks where you. It's slightly raised so guessing boy


----------



## gigglebox

13+1 but baby was measuring 2 days ahead.

Winter I keep waffling on my preference! I had a strong desire for 3 boys when I got pregnant but then I changed my mind and really wanted a girl, and I've been back and forth several times! 

I am truly on the fence. I can't wait to find out since my preference doesn't matter -- and I can handle whichever it is I just need to know lol!

Only a few short hours away!


----------



## winterbabies3

Aw! That's awesome!! Any updates?


----------



## gigglebox

Looks like we are expecting boy #3! 

I am NOT upset about another boy, just a little bummed I will probably never have a daughter...but that said my SIL is also pregnant, so I'll just hope that ones a girl and I get to be the fun aunt that takes her to do super girly stuff!


----------



## LoraLoo

Congratulations!


----------



## 6lilpigs

A hat trick of beautiful boys, congratulations xxx


----------



## bbbbbbb811

gigglebox said:


> Looks like we are expecting boy #3!
> 
> I am NOT upset about another boy, just a little bummed I will probably never have a daughter...but that said my SIL is also pregnant, so I'll just hope that ones a girl and I get to be the fun aunt that takes her to do super girly stuff!

I totally get how you feel, I think I'm having my 4th girl and I'm not going to be upset about having another daughter, because I will love her as much as my other three. Just sad I'll never have a boy. 
Congratulations:)


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks bbb, maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised but if not you're in good conpany here :hugs: 

Or alternatively, maybe we can trade. :haha: JUST KIDDING


----------



## Megsw1

gigglebox said:


> I find out in two days but have your guesses!

I think girl


----------



## LunaRose

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

